# Rutenhalter aus Edelstahl



## nixenfischer (12. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will, nachdem ich lange und eifrig gelesen habe, dem Forum auch etwas beisteuern.
Ursprünglich hatte ich vor, mir einen Rod-Pod selberzubauen. Aus Zeitmangel und weil ich Rod-Pods nicht immer die beste Lösung finde Ruten abzulegen, habe ich eine etwas einfachere und billigere Lösung für mich gefunden.

Der Erdspieß besteht aus einem 12er Edelstahlrundeisen. Ein Ende wurde angeschliffen, auf das Andere wurde ein M12-Gewinde geschnitten. 

Für den eigentlichen Halter habe ich ein 1 1/4 Zoll (42mm) Edelstahlrohr zum Teil aufgeschnitten. Die Abschlußplatte besteht aus einer V2A-Scheibe mit angeschweißter Mutter. Am oberen Ende habe ich eine Hülse aus einem 15er Rundeisen angesetzt. Dieses wurde für die Aufnahme des "Ausleger" auf etwas mehr als 10mm aufgebohrt.

Der Ausleger besteht aus einem 10er V2A-Rundeisen. Leider hatte ich keinen Zollgewindeschneider zur Hand, um das Gewinde für den Bißanzeiger zu schneiden. Ich habe schließlich einfach die Zollschraube des Bißanzeigers gegen eine metrische M8er ausgetausch.

Ich hoffe die Idee hilft Euch weiter. Verbesserungsvorschläge und Kritik sind ausdrücklich erwünscht.


----------



## Moerser83 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Rutenhalter aus Edelstahl*

Saubere Arbeit, gefällt mir...:m
Habe die untere Aufnahme selbst für mein Angelschirm, 1 mal 10er rd und 1 mal nen Winkel für weichere Böden.


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. August 2012)

*AW: Rutenhalter aus Edelstahl*

Schöne Arbeit, aber sage mal etwas über das Gewicht.:m
Bin mit nicht sicher, ob ich die Rutenhalter für 3 Ruten 
über weite Strecken schleppen möchte.|kopfkrat


----------



## nixenfischer (13. August 2012)

*AW: Rutenhalter aus Edelstahl*

Das mit dem Gewicht ist natürlich so `ne Sache. Hier darf man nur mit zwei Ruten fischen, hab`also nur zwei Rutenhalter dabei. Ich finde, es lässt sich alles noch gut tragen. Da nerven mich das Gewicht von Getränken, Essen und Kühlakkus mehr. 
Für den Erdspieß hätte wahrscheinlich auch ein 10er Rundeisen oder ein Winkelprofil ausgereicht. Meineserachtens sollte die ganze Konstruktion nicht viel schwächer sein. Edelstahl ist zwar billig und relativ einfach zu bearbeiten, aber halt auch sehr schwer. Alu wäre noch eine Alternative und durchaus einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Uferflitzer (14. August 2012)

*AW: Rutenhalter aus Edelstahl*

Daumen hoch!#6
Finde ich richtig gut!
hast du noch Aufzeichnungen oder Pläne daruber die du mit uns teilen würdest?
Gruß Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Rutenhalter aus Edelstahl*

Ja, Pläne und ne schöne Baubeschreibung, dann würde ich das auch gerne im Onlinemagazin vom Anglerboard bringen (www.Anglerpraxis.de)...
Also nur ran ;-))))


----------



## sascha34 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Rutenhalter aus Edelstahl*

Moin was haltet ihr von den Rutenständer marke eigenbau. Mit einen Angelgewinde. Eine super Spietzte die kann man überall rein beckommen. Das matreiel ist aus V2A, also ich bin damit super zufrieden.

mfg Sascha


----------



## kati48268 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Rutenhalter aus Edelstahl*

@Nixenfischer
Wow!
Gefällt mir gut; insbesondere deine Lösung der Teilung des Ganzen.

Entwickel zur Zeit einen ähnlichen Ständer, der speziell für Stellfischruten sein soll. Dazu bedarf es wegen der Kopflastigkeit/Ausrichtung der Rute nach vorn aber einer weiteren Stütze im Boden (können ja mal per PN/email...)

Einziger Verbesserungsvorschlag: Bissanzeiger haben ungefähr gleiche Größen, aber eben nur ungefähr. Nutzt du einen mit weniger Höhenmass, liegt die Rute evtl. nicht mehr am Bissanzeiger auf.
Dann müsste man eine längere Schraube am Bissanzeiger verwenden oder die Einstellhöhe deines Auslegers flexibel einstellen können, so wie bei einem ausziehbaren Bank Stick.


----------



## sascha34 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Rutenhalter aus Edelstahl*

Hallo Kati hier habe ich mal meine Rutenständer für die Stellfischrute ein paar Fotos für Dich und euch gemacht sie sind super stabiel.


----------



## kati48268 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Rutenhalter aus Edelstahl*

Sascha34, 
ich schick dir gleich meine email-Adresse per PN. Wäre nett, wenn du mir die Fotos in höherer Auflösung mailen könntest.


Denn ich will im 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Onlinemagazin vom Anglerboard (www.Anglerpraxis.de)...


einen Artikel zum _"Angeln mit der Stellfischrute"_ bringen.
Darin spielen die Rutenhalter natürlich eine entscheidende Rolle, denn jeglicher Spaß & Erfolg mit der Rute steht und fällt mit dem Ständer.
(wie im richtigen Leben)


_@all_
_Im Handel gibt es ja durchaus brauchbare Ständer._
_Manche muss man noch etwas tunen, damit sie brauchbar werden._
_Und man sieht hier und da hochinteressante Selfmade-Stellfischruten-Ständer, nicht nur weil günstiger, sondern teilweise auch sehr funktionell & krativ._
_Bin an Fotos von solchen Eigenbauten sehr interessiert!!! (Bitte per PN melden) #h_


----------



## gründler (14. August 2012)

*AW: Rutenhalter aus Edelstahl*

Marke Eigenbau!

Sieht nicht nach High End aus,aber tut sein Dienst sehr gut.


Rundeisen/Bewährungseisen 10-14mm Stark,dazu nen dickwandiges starkes Rohr aus Eisen/V2A...etc. vom Müll/Schrottplatz...etc.

Das ganze auf passende länge geschnitten und zusammengeschweißt und fertig ist nen xxxl Rutenständer,die untere öffnung kann man noch zu machen einfach nen stück Eisen...etc. einschweißen das die Rute nicht durchrutschen kann.

Lackieren kann man muß man aber nicht bevor der Durchgerostet ist,ist man selber bei de Würmers. 

Nachteil dieser Rutenständer wiegt ca.2,5kg und mehr je nach Bauart,aber steht wie nen Fels in der Brandung.


lg#h


Ps: Kati darfst die Bilder verwenden.


----------



## Moerser83 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Rutenhalter aus Edelstahl*



gründler schrieb:


> Marke Eigenbau!
> 
> Sieht nicht nach High End aus,aber tut sein Dienst sehr gut.
> 
> ...


 
Nicht falsch aufnehmen aber kann es sein das du das erste mal geschweißt hast? 
Die Naht ist ja voll daneben und wieso soll man Dickwandiges Rohr nehmen?|kopfkrat

Wenn man dünnwandiges Rohr nehmen würde wird es noch ein bissel leichter.
Und beides das gleiche Material und WIG geschweißt sieht es auch Bombe aus.#6


----------



## nixenfischer (14. August 2012)

*AW: Rutenhalter aus Edelstahl*

Hallo,
sicher bin ich gere bereit, einen Plan oder eine Skizze einzustellen und den Bau detailiert zu beschreiben. Auch eine Veröffentlichung im Onlinemagazin wäre super. Allerdings brauche ich da ein paar Tage, weil ich im Moment recht viele Prüfungen etc. habe. 

@kati48268: Kein Thema. Wir können uns gerne `mal über Deine Rutenhalter unterhalten.
Das Problem mit der Höhenjustierung der Auflagen hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen, weil ich zwei Baugleiche Bißanzeiger habe. Aber Du hast recht. Mit einer Verstellung oder einem Adapterstück könnte man dann auch ohne Bißanzeiger bzw. nur mit einer V-förmigen Auflage fischen.


----------



## gründler (14. August 2012)

*AW: Rutenhalter aus Edelstahl*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Nicht falsch aufnehmen aber kann es sein das du das erste mal geschweißt hast?
> Die Naht ist ja voll daneben und wieso soll man Dickwandiges Rohr nehmen?|kopfkrat
> 
> Wenn man dünnwandiges Rohr nehmen würde wird es noch ein bissel leichter.
> Und beides das gleiche Material und WIG geschweißt sieht es auch Bombe aus.#6


 

Ne ich brate öfter mal was dann aber mit Schutzgas.

Ich hab da einfach welche rangebraten weil es schnell gehen sollte(kurz vorm Angeln,da sich alter gekaufter Ständer verabschiedete,3 Bein),und fertig wahr die laube  ist doch keine tragende Naht vom Auto...etc. und nicht Lebensnotwendig,wurde mit Elektrode gezogen,hab mir 2 Stk.davon auf duie schnelle gebaut,hautsache hält und erfüllt sein zweck.

Klar kann man auch anderes Material nehmen und sich richtig Mühe geben und es Edel aussehen lassen,bin da aber eher "einfach gestrickt",da Eisen und Rohr gerade zur Hand gewesen sind hab ich halt das genommen. 

Das Rohr ist aussen Verzinkt,und wie gesagt kurz vor Abfahrt gebraten,ich kann aber auch saubere Nähte ^^.

#h


----------



## Moerser83 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Rutenhalter aus Edelstahl*

War ja auch nicht böse gemeint, sieht nur ein bissel bescheiden aus aber halten tut es allemal und es erfüllt deine Anforderungen. 

Mit anderem Material meinte ich ja auch das man noch ein paar Gramm rausholen kann wenn man es für nötig hält. 
Ja und die Optik eben#6

#g


----------



## kati48268 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Rutenhalter aus Edelstahl*

Nixenfischer, ich schick dir 'ne PN. #h


----------

